# 2000 Nissan Sentra Drive Belt broke.



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have a Nissan Sentra who's drive belt broke(which ever one charges the battery) while out of town. I kinda need it replaced asap because I have to work tomorrow in another state. Can I do this myself and what are the procedures? I have a 2 ton jack and 2 jack stands in the trunk if needed.


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh yea is the other smaller belt an AC Belt?


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Changing serpentine belts is something you can do yourself.

IF you have the 1.8 with A/C:

How To Change Your Drive Belts On A QG18DE With AC - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

saint0421 said:


> Changing serpentine belts is something you can do yourself.
> 
> IF you have the 1.8 with A/C:
> 
> How To Change Your Drive Belts On A QG18DE With AC - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


I would like to thank you for the link. The only problem is I have everything needed except for the Belt tension gauge BT-3373-F at home. I'm out of state at the moment. Will I be able to jump start the car and drive it roughly 200 miles without damage? I take it I should replace both belts even though just 1 broke?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

destineal said:


> I would like to thank you for the link. The only problem is I have everything needed except for the Belt tension gauge BT-3373-F at home. I'm out of state at the moment. Will I be able to jump start the car and drive it roughly 200 miles without damage? I take it I should replace both belts even though just 1 broke?


Might as well replace both belts since they probably have the same amount of time installed. 

I've actually never used the belt tension gauge. I've always replaced the belt, tightened down the tensioner, started car to ensure no slippage, turned off the car, checked for tightness by hand (about 1/2" - 1/4" of play), adjusted if need be.


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

saint0421 said:


> Might as well replace both belts since they probably have the same amount of time installed.
> 
> I've actually never used the belt tension gauge. I've always replaced the belt, tightened down the tensioner, started car to ensure no slippage, turned off the car, checked for tightness by hand (about 1/2" - 1/4" of play), adjusted if need be.


Can I drive with no AC/ALT belt?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

You need your ALT especially if your going to driving for 200 miles


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

thx again. Guess I'll have to have it fixed or come back next week with my tools:cheers:


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn it my idler pulley is missing!!!!!! and I can't get the power steering belt off.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

damn. i'm at 97k and still haven't had to do this. since i said something now it will probably go soon, crap. lol


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

No one has the pulley in stock. I'm screwed.


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know what I need for the idler pulley? Autozone is selling the pulley only so what else would I need besides the nut? washer? helllllllp meeeeeeee plz


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

help me please


----------



## vectorczar (Sep 11, 2007)

saint0421,

Nice post! My son was home on leave from the Coast Guard, and I went to change his belts. I have the 05 Sentra SM, but could not find a refernce whatsoever on the step by step for the 1.8 belt change procedure. Your link made all the difference.

Thanks.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

vectorczar said:


> saint0421,
> 
> Nice post! My son was home on leave from the Coast Guard, and I went to change his belts. I have the 05 Sentra SM, but could not find a refernce whatsoever on the step by step for the 1.8 belt change procedure. Your link made all the difference.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you, but I have to give credit to the OP's. They're the ones who did all the hard work to begin with. I just know where alot of information can be found. Just trying to pass it on and make it more useful.


----------

